# Para eu comer...para yo comer????



## adrinanajota

TENHO UMA OUTRA DUVIDA 
COMO EXPLICAR GRAMATICALMENTE PARA O ALUNO QUE EM PORTUGUÊS FALO: COMPREI UM LIVRO PARA MIM
COMPREI UM LIVRO PARA EU LER

E NO ESPANHOL NÃO É PERMITIDO ,

COMPRÉ UN LIBRO PARA MÍ
COMPRÉ UN LIBRO PARA MÍ LEER.
]

pUEDEN AYUDARME POR FAVOR!

GRACIAS


----------



## macky-2000

En español sería "compre un libro para leer o para leerlo", no se escribe el "eu" ni "mi", por que se entiende que es para que lo lea yo, si fuera para otra persona se diría
Compre un libro para que lo lea ....(tu, o juanita, o mi hermano)


----------



## adrinanajota

Muchisimas gracias


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

macky-2000 said:


> En español sería "compre un libro para leer o para leerlo", no se escribe el "eu" ni "mi", por que se entiende que es para que lo lea yo, si fuera para otra persona se diría
> Compre un libro para que lo lea ....(tu, o juanita, o mi hermano)



Y si fuera "compré un libro para leerlo yo". Estaría mal ?
O,todavía "me compré un libro para leerlo yo" ?


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Y si fuera "compré un libro para leerlo yo". Estaría mal ?
> O,todavía "me compré un libro para leerlo yo" ?


 
En los dos casos el "yo" sobra. Si es para leerlo, solo puede ser la persona y nadie ma's.

Iben Xavier


----------



## willy2008

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Y si fuera "compré un libro para leerlo yo". Estaría mal ?
> O,todavía "me compré un libro para leerlo yo" ?


 Esta mal porque sería una redundancia.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

willy2008 said:


> Esta mal porque sería una redundancia.



Ok. Gracias a los dos. Es que pensé que como existe la frase "A mi no me gusta", que también posee una redundancia, creí que las dos frases dichas anteriormente podrían ser igualmente aceptables... Pero veo que no.


----------



## amistad2008

macky-2000 said:


> En español sería "compre un libro para leer o para leerlo", no se escribe el "eu" ni "mi", por que se entiende que es para que lo lea yo, si fuera para otra persona se diría





macky-2000 said:


> Compre un libro para que lo lea ....(tu, o juanita, o mi hermano)


De plano contigo, macky .También se podría explicar de este modo:

_Compré un libro para__ leer__lo._
En este ejemplo se utilizó el Infinitivo porque hay apenas un sujeto para las dos acciones = yo.

_Compré un libro para que lo leas._
Se utilizó el Subjuntivo porque hay dos sujetos distintos = yo, tú




Iben Xavier Lorenzana said:


> En los dos casos el "yo" sobra. Si es para leerlo, solo puede ser la persona y nadie ma's


Entendí lo que quisiste decir, pero estoy pensando ¿por qué no podría prestárselo a alguien para que lo lea? No te molestes, es broma.




willy2008 said:


> Esta mal porque sería una redundancia.


Willy, en español *a veces* la redundancia sucede, ahí están los pronombres personales en la tercera persona del singular y plural. 
Le dije a Juan lo que pasó. Les conté a mis padres la noticia.

Otro ejemplo el de Ricardo Tavares. (verbo gustar)



adrinanajota said:


> COMO EXPLICAR GRAMATICALMENTE PARA O ALUNO QUE EM PORTUGUÊS FALO: COMPREI UM LIVRO PARA MIM
> COMPREI UM LIVRO PARA EU LER
> 
> E NO ESPANHOL NÃO É PERMITIDO ,
> 
> COMPRÉ UN LIBRO PARA MÍ
> COMPRÉ UN LIBRO PARA MÍ LEER.
> 
> pUEDEN AYUDARME POR FAVOR!
> 
> GRACIAS


 
Cuando digo en español "Me compré un libro." el hecho de mencionar el pronombre reflexivo "me" ya indica que el libro será para mí, por eso no hace falta decir el "mí".

En la gramática de la lengua portuguesa "mim" no conjuga verbo, por eso si fueras a hablar en portugués no lo podrías decir, pese a que es un error muy común que la gente por aquí comete.

Podrías decir que en español se usa el "Presente de Subjuntivo" en vez del "Futuro do Subjuntivo"

Bueno, no sé si me enredé mucho. Esperemos más opiniones


----------



## camachoe

Em espanhol as vezes usamos o presente do subjunctivo quando vocês usam o futuro do subjunctivo.
"Para que tú cant*es *mejor" = "para você cant*ar *melhor"
"Para que te qued*es *conmigo" =  "para você fic*ar *comigo"


----------



## adrinanajota

Es eso , me gustó todas las respostas, y creo que como esa alumna ya es una señora, jubilada como maestra en ´lengua portuguesa, tengo que explicarle gramaticalmente...lo saben, están siempre comparando con el portugués. Yo comprendo esa cuestion, pero no sabía como explicarle, ahora con la ayuda de todos, tengo más seguridad . Muchisimas Gracias y una Buena Semana a todos.


----------



## amistad2008

adrinanajota said:


> Es eso , me gustó  gustaron todas las respostas respuestas, y creo que como esa alumna ya es una señora, jubilada como maestra en ´lengua portuguesa, tengo que explicarle gramaticalmente...lo saben, están siempre comparando con el portugués. Yo comprendo esa cuestión, pero no sabía cómo explicarle, ahora con la ayuda de todos, tengo más seguridad . Muchísimas Gracias y una Buena Semana a todos.


 
Permíteme corregirte, espero no te moleste que lo haga.

Sds


----------



## Tomby

¡Hola amigos! Sólo quería hacer unos pequeños comentarios al respecto.



macky-2000 said:


> En español sería "compre un libro para leer o para leerlo", no se escribe el "eu" ni "mi", por que se entiende que es para que lo lea yo, si fuera para otra persona se diría





macky-2000 said:


> Compre un libro para que lo lea ....(tu, o juanita, o mi hermano)


¡Totalmente de acuerdo!




Ricardo Tavares said:


> Y si fuera "compré un libro para leerlo yo". Estaría mal ?





Ricardo Tavares said:


> O,todavía "me compré un libro para leerlo yo" ?


"compré un libro para leerlo yo", Correcto.
"me compré un libro para leerlo yo", Correcto.
No obstante, entiendo que se puede incurrir en una redundacia. Creo que en ambas frases se advierte que el libro "sólo será leido por el comprador".



amistad2008 said:


> ...
> _Compré un libro para__ leer__lo._
> En este ejemplo se utilizó el Infinitivo porque hay apenas un sujeto para las dos acciones = yo.
> 
> _Compré un libro para que lo leas._
> Se utilizó el Subjuntivo porque hay dos sujetos distintos = yo, tú
> 
> Entendí...



En primer lugar es difícil de explicar. Yo entiendo que se utiliza el Presente de Subjuntivo porque en español *no existe* el Infinitivo Pessoal Flexionado.
En la segunda frase es más fácil de ver:
"Compré un libro para que lo leas" (ES) = "Comprei um livro para ler*es*" (PT).
En la primera frase se utiliza el infinitivo (leer + lo) porque el Presente de Subjuntivo actúa como un Imperativo, modo verbal que tanto en español como en portugués carece de la primera persona del singular. No obstante entiendo que se podría decir "_Compré un libro para que _*yo*_ lo lea_" utilizando el "yo" para evitar cualquier confusión con la tercera persona (él, ella). Personalmente yo nunca escribiría una frase como la que estoy comentando, al margen que pueda ser correcta o no, a pesar que el corrector de Google no me avisa de ningún error.




camachoe said:


> Em espanhol as vezes usamos o presente do subjunctivo quando vocês usam o futuro do subjunctivo.





camachoe said:


> "Para que tú cant*es *mejor" = "para você cant*ar *melhor"
> "Para que te qued*es *conmigo" = "para você fic*ar *comigo"


Pienso que se trata más bien del Infinitivo Pessoal Flexionado y *no* del Futuro de Subjuntivo (Conjuntivo) aunque en estos ejemplos, "cantar" y "ficar" exista coincidencia en ambas conjugaciones.

¡Un saludo para todos!
TT.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Y si fuera "compré un libro para leerlo yo". Estaría mal ?
> O,todavía "me compré un libro para leerlo yo" ?


 
Concordo com TT, estão corretas e trata-se duma forma de enfatizar que a pessoa não vai emprestar seu livro para ser lido por ninguém. 
 
Abraços.


----------



## Mangato

Iben Xavier Lorenzana said:


> En los dos casos el "yo" sobra. Si es para leerlo, solo puede ser la persona y nadie ma's.
> 
> Iben Xavier


 
Puede sobrar, pero no es incorrecto. Yo compré un libro para leerlo. El sujeto (yo) esta implícito, pero no está sustituido por *lo* que es el complemento. *Lo *sustituye a libro no a yo.

Además analiza: _compré un libro para leerlo en el colegio_.
No necesariamente quien lo compra, puede ser que lo compre yo, profesor, para que lo lean los alumnos.


----------



## willy2008

Mangato said:


> Puede sobrar, pero no es incorrecto. Yo compré un libro para leerlo. El sujeto (yo) esta implícito, pero no está sustituido por *lo* que es el complemento. *Lo *sustituye a libro no a yo.
> 
> Además analiza: _compré un libro para leerlo en el colegio_.
> No necesariamente quien lo compra, puede ser que lo compre yo, profesor, para que lo lean los alumnos.


 Si, pero la pregunta original era si estaba bien, "compre un libro para leerlo yo"


----------



## Tomby

willy2008 said:


> Si, pero la pregunta original era si estaba bien, "compré un libro para leerlo yo"


Yo digo que esta frase es correcta. Lo único que advierto es que el sujeto está diciendo que el libro sóla y únicamente lo leerá él.
En la segunda frase: "me compré un libro para leerlo yo" vuelvo a decir lo anterior, aunque es posible que sobre el "me", lo que me da a entender es que además de leerlo exclusivamente el comprador se lo ha comprado con el propio dinero.
Sea como fuere lo correcto sería decir algo semejante a "me compré un libro" o "compré un libro". No es preciso indicar la finalidad puesto que los libros son para leerlos.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Tombatossals said:


> No es preciso indicar la finalidad puesto que los libros son para leerlos.


 
Bueno, hay quienes los tienen para acumular polvo. 

En mi opinión, la omisión del sujeto no es obligatoria, por lo que no me cabe duda de lo correcto de la frase.

Agregar "para leerlo yo" únicamente cumple una función explicativa de la finalidad específica de la compra del libro:

Compré un libro.
Compré un libro para darlo como regalo.
Compré un libro para leerlo.
Compré un libro para leerlo con mis alumnos. (Como dice Mangato)
Compré un libro para leerlo yo.

Saludos.


----------



## Tomby

Giorgio, tienes razón. Yo intentaba decir que a veces no es preciso indicar la finalidad salvo cuando sea para algo que nuestro interlocutor no pueda adivinar.
No sé si me explico. Por ejemplo, puedo decirte "Ayer compré comida en el mercado". No especifico nada más porque creo que entenderás que es para comer. Si digo "Ayer compré comida en el mercado para comer" casi estoy insultando a la persona a quien me estoy dirigiendo. Por el contrario si digo "Ayer compré comida en el mercado para mi vecina que está enferma" estoy aclarando que no es para mí, estoy dando información.
De cualquier manera, creo que todos los que hemos participado en este tema hemos entendido bien nuestras ideas.
¡Un saludote!
TT.


----------



## Mangato

willy2008 said:


> Si, pero la pregunta original era si estaba bien, "compre un libro para leerlo yo"


 
Comentaba (yo) la respuesta que Lorenzana dio a la pregunta de Ricardo, porque a mi entender no es correcta.

Saludos

MG


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Tombatossals said:


> Giorgio, tienes razón. Yo intentaba decir que a veces no es preciso indicar la finalidad salvo cuando sea para algo que nuestro interlocutor no pueda adivinar.
> No sé si me explico. Por ejemplo, puedo decirte "Ayer compré comida en el mercado". No especifico nada más porque creo que entenderás que es para comer. Si digo "Ayer compré comida en el mercado para comer" casi estoy insultando a la persona a quien me estoy dirigiendo. Por el contrario si digo "Ayer compré comida en el mercado para mi vecina que está enferma" estoy aclarando que no es para mí, estoy dando información.
> De cualquier manera, creo que todos los que hemos participado en este tema hemos entendido bien nuestras ideas.
> ¡Un saludote!
> TT.


 
Estamos de acuerdo. 

Un abrazo.


----------



## willy2008

Perdón pero sigo incistiendo que compre un libro para leerlo yo es incorrecto por tratarse de una redundancia,lo correcto es compré un libro para leerlo.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

willy2008 said:


> Perdón pero sigo incistiendo que compre un libro para leerlo yo es incorrecto por tratarse de una redundancia,lo correcto es compré un libro para leerlo.


 
Parece un trabajo para el foro *Sólo Español. *

Hilo creado:*Compré un libro para leerlo yo.*


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Creo que se dieron algunos excelentes comentarios (amistad y TT, willy, etc.). Comento solamente que alegar que no es "totalmente" incorrecto decir “me compré un libro para leerlo yo”, defiende por lo menos una mala redacción. Y lo que importa para los que preguntan o consultan el wordreference es una orientación sobre lo que de una manera general es correcto. Me parece que “defender” una redundancia (porque teóricamente no es incorrecta, lo que dudo pues para mí, como dice willy, una redundancia es algo incorrecto), desorienta al lector/ usuario que llega con una duda y espera salir con una respuesta y no llevarse un par de dudas.
 
Iben Xavier


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Iben Xavier Lorenzana said:


> Creo que se dieron algunos excelentes comentarios (amistad y TT, willy, etc.). Comento solamente que alegar que no es "totalmente" incorrecto decir “me compré un libro para leerlo yo”, defiende por lo menos una mala redacción. Y lo que importa para los que preguntan o consultan el wordreference es una orientación sobre lo que de una manera general es correcto. Me parece que “defender” una redundancia (porque teóricamente no es incorrecta, lo que dudo pues para mí, como dice willy, una redundancia es algo incorrecto), desorienta al lector/ usuario que llega con una duda y espera salir con una respuesta y no llevarse un par de dudas.
> 
> Iben Xavier


No se trata de defender por defender Iben.

É por isso que abri um novo fio, precisamente para tirar a dúvida do Ricardo. O que você chama de “redundância”, tem um uso especifico na fala, que não pode ser descartado, nem tachado de incorreto, com o qual o estudante do Espanhol ficaria ainda mais confuso.
 
É só ver os primeiros comentários no fio em Sólo Español para ver que o pessoal interpreta a frase em questão dum jeito consistente com o falado neste fio também.
 
Abraço.


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Giorgio Lontano said:


> No se trata de defender por defender Iben.
> 
> É por isso que abri um novo fio, precisamente para tirar a dúvida do Ricardo. O que você chama de “redundância”, tem um uso especifico na fala, que não pode ser descartado, nem tachado de incorreto, com o qual o estudante do Espanhol ficaria ainda mais confuso.
> 
> É só ver os primeiros comentários no fio em Sólo Español para ver que o pessoal interpreta a frase em questão dum jeito consistente com o falado neste fio também.
> 
> Abraço.


 
Pode existir em linguagem coloquial, o admito, mas o meu ponto é redigir ou não corretamente uma frase. Não estou defendendo uma posição pessoal nem atacando a de ninguém, lembro apenas o propósito de wordreference. Então amem, do que seria digamos “admissível”, acredito que devemos focar o que é correto e redundância não é um coisa para defender senão para sobre tudo evitar.
 
Iben Xavier


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Iben Xavier Lorenzana said:


> Pode existir em linguagem coloquial, o admito, mas o meu ponto é redigir ou não corretamente uma frase. Não estou defendendo uma posição pessoal nem atacando a de ninguém, lembro apenas o propósito de wordreference. Então amem, do que seria digamos “admissível”, acredito que devemos focar o que é correto e redundância não é um coisa para defender senão para sobre tudo evitar.
> 
> Iben Xavier


Sem sombra de dúvidas que vejo claramente a redundância nas frases que indiquei. Minha dúvida surgiu porque vejo com certa freqüência algumas redundâncias no idioma espanhol e que nenhum nativo se importa muito em questionar (a mi no me gusta, te toca a ti - que poderiam, segundo o meu entendimento, serem ditas assim: no me gusta (é claro que algo não é "gostado" por quem disse a frase e não haveria necessidade de inserir o "a mi", pois já existe o "me" Igualmente quando alguém diz "te toca a ti", me parece que bastaria dizer "te toca". Afinal, para quê inserir o "a ti", se já há o "te" ??

Por estas e por outras frases nesse estilo é que perguntei se as que coloquei estariam incorretas gramaticalmente no espanhol....apesar de haver redundância, tais como os exemplos que dei agora. Não é meu intento tumultuar o fórum, mas realmente tentar entender estas questões. Nalgumas situações ninguém se abala com as redundâncias, noutras, ficam "chocados". Daí fiquei na dúvida....

Saludo a todos e obrigado. Vou dar um pulo no fio que foi criado no fórum *Sólo Español* para ver o que disseram.

Valeu !


----------



## amistad2008

Pelo jeito, há muitas divergências até lá no fórum "Sólo español". 

Resumindo, alguns acreditam que é possível ser redundante de acordo com a situação, com o que a pessoa está pensando  e se quer dar ênfase ao que diz.

Espero não ter deduzido errado.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

amistad2008 said:


> Pelo jeito, há muitas divergências até lá no fórum "Sólo español".
> 
> Resumindo, alguns acreditam que é possível ser redundante de acordo com a situação, com o que a pessoa está pensando  e se quer dar ênfase ao que diz.
> 
> Espero não ter deduzido errado.


Estou chegando a esta mesma conclusão... na verdade, não estariam erradas estas frases, caso quem as escrevem ou falam queiram dar ênfase, ou seja, a redundância pode ser aceita. Parece ser que o espanhol é mais tolerante com estas redundâncias do que o português.


----------

